# Non-doctors prescribing medication



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

This whole thing just really scares me. But it sure is interesting, and I thought you guys should be "up" on what's new in the world of psychopharmacology.

http://www.ama-assn.org/amednews/2005/02/07/prl10207.htm


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Exactly! It's like "Hey, I think I might have a good idea about doing a little brain surgery to scrape off part of the hippocampus - that really might help my DP friends on the Board. I'm in training to be a psychoanalyst, so that's BRAIN related....so I should be able to perform surgery to try out my little idea - any volunteers?" LOL


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

would i get paid?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Yes. Excellent reimbursement! Great perks! And free therapy for life!

(but please note our survival rate is not so good yet)

grin


----------

